# Bottle holders (HELP!!!!!!)



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey everyone hope you are all well.

I am currently building my garage/man cave and looking for something to screw to my wall and hold all my spray bottles. I have found these on amazon but not sure what size to buy for holding the bottle.

Anything else you guys use would be great any ideas I am whiling to steal :thumb: nothing to big as its only a single garage and space is a premium.

let me know what your thoughts are as I am a bit concerned that the clips I have linked will struggle to hold a full 500ml to 1000ml bottle.

TIA

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pack-Sprin...8&qid=1553609665&sr=8-9&keywords=tool+holders


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

you've always got this option, a little pricy but looks tidy

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183742427550


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had the powder coated black tool clips for years for upto 1ltr bottles and been fine, but I also have a rail used for wardrobes on wall that I hang bottles by the triggers and just turn the heads so labels on at front


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rian said:


> you've always got this option, a little pricy but looks tidy
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183742427550


Yeah i would need around 5 of them for all my bottles :lol::lol: but thanks buddie


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Might have to screw them on to some wood to bring them out from the wall so the bottle will hang straight.

Depending on how many you have you could use a towel rack or 2


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I have had the powder coated black tool clips for years for upto 1ltr bottles and been fine, but I also have a rail used for wardrobes on wall that I hang bottles by the triggers and just turn the heads so labels on at front


AHH never thought of a rail good shout my man and can mount it under my shelves :devil:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Am I the only one wondering what is wrong with a good old fashioned shelf?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy_ad567 said:


> AHH never thought of a rail good shout my man and can mount it under my shelves :devil:


I got these and a middle support for the rail as well, I wanted that holders but it pained me to pay that for them, I have 3 magnet shelves on the side of my tools boxes on each side I use for oils and glues but could be used for detailing bottles they are about £17 for 3

https://www.toolstation.com/end-support-bracket/p83109


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RandomlySet said:


> Am I the only one wondering what is wrong with a good old fashioned shelf?


They can fall off a shelf I had shelves and changed, if you rev your V8 in the garage you will find out


----------



## JP83 (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a rail made of leftover metal batten, and some wooden supports I made up.
Looks cheap, but then it was free.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Length of softwood and some tool clips will do the job

Just stick the wood to the wall with CT1 construction adhesive. I rounded off the edges and painted black.

Made one for kwazer bottles and one for Adams.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP83 (Mar 6, 2019)

That reminds me, I really must paint the garage and get better lighting in there this year. It's a dark old place at present.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> They can fall off a shelf I had shelves and changed, if you rev your V8 in the garage you will find out


haha.... triggers can also break 

For some reason, and despite it never happening to me, I don't like the idea of hanging bottles by the trigger. Well, at least not for a long time - I do hang them off my pocket when walking around the car, but wouldn't like to store them that way.

Hey ho, each to their own :thumb:


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Length of softwood and some tool clips will do the job
> 
> Just stick the wood to the wall with CT1 construction adhesive. I rounded off the edges and painted black.
> 
> ...


Really liking that idea also. Can I ask what size of clips you used for the Kwazer bottle.

Cheers


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I used 19mm clips for the kwazer bottles, this is the seller


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

My set up......


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought two medium sized towel rails from IKEA screwed them to a wooden back plate

works really well but tbh I should have bought 3

I also bought pan hooks to hang detailing brushes

towel rail
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/small-storage-organisers/bathroom-accessories/balungen-towel-rail-chrome-plated-art-60291497/

hooks (cant find the extact ones but these are the same)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ikea-Fin...350426?hash=item592422cf5a:g:wusAAOSwRwxccxd7


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's my set up after last weekend



















Shameless plug to the video too :lol:


----------



## markyboy1510 (Jul 6, 2018)

andy_ad567 said:


> Really liking that idea also. Can I ask what size of clips you used for the Kwazer bottle.
> 
> Cheers


Love this. OCD heaven


----------



## markyboy1510 (Jul 6, 2018)

jonnyw59 said:


> My set up......


Why don't the metal shelves line up? Would annoy the hell outta me :doublesho


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks a bunch guys, already got half a dozen projects on the go and now I want to make new bottle holders!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

markyboy1510 said:


> Why don't the metal shelves line up? Would annoy the hell outta me :doublesho


Probably the different weight of each bottle???


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Mcpx said:


> Thanks a bunch guys, already got half a dozen projects on the go and now I want to make new bottle holders!


Nah, you don't fancy bottle holders, just throw up some shelves like me


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm well impressed with all the pictures above, makes my attempt look abysmal, the embarrassment factor is now sending me out to try and tidy my tip/garage up


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Mcpx said:


> Thanks a bunch guys, already got half a dozen projects on the go and now I want to make new bottle holders!


The bottle holders I made take very little time to do.


Strip of 2" square softwood cut to size
Round off front and side edges and corners, not neccessary but looks better.
Paint matt black using masonary paint
Bond to wall using your favourite bonding agent, could drill, screw and fill holes but bonding is far easier
Measure spacing for clips
Screw clips in place
Place bottle in clips
Stand back and admire


----------

